# Champion Miss Paula



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Oh happy day my Miss Paula in Pink became a champion Showtime Paula in Pink Spunsilk this last weekend in Marshall MI. 4 day show. It was 5pt majors every day except on Friday it was 4pt major.. The first day a beautiful Bevway bitch finished and was moved up to champion for the rest of the days. Paula got reserve on Thursday, Friday and got Winners Bitch and Best of Winners on Saturday, Sunday. A hot lots of sweating, eating and good visiting with new Maltese people that are from that area. The fairgrounds had well water:blink: so I had to bath Miss Paula in the cooler:blush: with bottled water( last picture). It was over an 8 hour drive one way for me but well worth the drive and gas $$ to come home with a Champion Paula in Pink. My new show girl Spunsilk Venetian Treasure turned 6 months old on Saturday and was entered Saturday/Sunday and actually walked .. that was fun also. A few pictures from the show. Miss Paula would not put her tail up when we took these 2 pictures of her after we showed on the black cloth... May post her finishing picture when I get them. There is one of Miss Paula after we got home relaxing on her favorite pink striped blanket on my couch. Thanks to Helen Petke of Showtime Maltese who is the breeder.. I owned the sire Ch. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible and the dam is Ch. Naysmith Electrique Mystic's Solo owned and finished by the late Paula Frank.. Helen let me have her to show and she is my precious doll that many times on the judging table she would smile for the judges to see her bite and even did it this last weekend .. it will be fun to see what babies she will produce for the show ring.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congrats, Jeanne and Miss Paula! She's beautiful and deserves to be a Champion!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Huge congrats!!!
She is beautiful!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations!! She's alwasy been a champion in my eyes.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

congratulations......:cheer:
SHE IS STUNNING


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

So is so beautiful! I am not suprised she now has Champion in front of her name!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! How creative of you to turn your cooler into a tub!

Congratulations!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful God Bless her and Mommy for all the hard work :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! and omg to having to bathe in a cooler!! It's hard to get all the product out when you have to do that! 

So happy for you - what a great weekend.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Loved your pictures! Miss Paula is a gorgeous girl! Congrats!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats! MS Paula is def a beauty!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeanne -- Kudos and Congratulations -- Miss Pauls is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Huge congrats to you & your champion Jeannie! She looks radiant! Can't wait to follow the off-spring!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Jeanne!! she is just STUNNING!! 
:cheer: :cheer: Congratulations to you all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:good post - perfect Jeanne - congratulations. Miss Paula is so deserving of her new title. She's stunning. What a gorgeous coat and YOU BATHED HER IN A COOLER. :new_shocked::new_shocked: Wow, that's got to be a challenge but obviously it paid off. I don't think I'd see that under "grooming tips" though. :HistericalSmiley: And I love that last picture where she doesn't look like "Maltese Royalty," she just looks like an adorable llittle girl. :tender:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to you and Showtime as well as that pretty little bitch. She's obviously deserving from those wins and her lovely pics. What a fun weekend (even if cooler bathing isn't so cool..lol)


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations. She is just stunning and worthy of a Champion title.
:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Jeanne, I'm so happy for you. She is just breath-taking! Congratulations!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033:Jeanne, I am so happy for you and beautiful Paula:wub: she has a special place in my heart:wub:
:chili::aktion033:CONGRATS:aktion033::chili:

you made my day, I loved every picture, I laughed when I saw precious little Paula in the cooler having a bath:wub: so cute,
She is stunning:wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations she is gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay!!!!! Way to go, girl!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulation!! Miss Paula is stunning.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Jeanne, I'm so happy for you!!!! Miss Paula in Pink is so stunning. I always love seeing pics of your beautiful CHAMPION!!!!.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blush: THANK you all so much for the congrats and compliments on Miss Paula's beauty.. every show dog has it's special things about them and I think Miss Paula is a unique girl for me. She just IS my special doll and it has been an adventure from the start. She was born at my home even though I am not the breeder, she has shown partiality to my husband from the beginning and I have had ? 5-6 judges comment on how she helps them to check her teeth by smiling on the table.. what a silly girl... I just love her..:wub: thanks again for all the congrats.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeanne -- She has a GORGEOUS head!!! Did you have her with you at Nationals? I don't remember her.

When I was showing Lhasas, I had one boy that was gorgeous EXCEPT he had a horrible bite. He was the one dog I wanted to be bad about letting the judges check his bite -- and, of course, he was the one that is like Miss Paula and smiled on the table and really helped the judges check out his bite. LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations! :chili::chili::chili:Miss Paula is gorgeous. Funny though, I find the picture of her lying down on the blakie the most appealing.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Jeanne, congratulations! :clap::clap::clap: I remember Miss Paula's fabulous win at Nationals, and have thought she was stunning from the first time I saw her when you came to Kansas City. She is so deserving of this championship. I'm amazed at what those of you who show go through--driving 8 hours, bathing dogs in coolers--but when you achieve that title, I'm sure it's all worth it. Congratulations again.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

stunning is the word for sure! i love the cooler pic - and that she's enjoying a snuggle on her blanket, she is adorable.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations Jeanne and Champion Miss Paula!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! 
That's one beautiful girl!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations She is in Wonderful condition!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations, Jeannie!!!! WTG!!!


----------



## milodog01 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just beautiful. Ms. Paula in Pink is stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo!! congrats! she is a beauty :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

That is one special girl. Super congrats on getting her finished. :clap:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

that's awesome!! Big Congrats!!!!!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------

